# Mosley Road Swimming Baths (Permission Visit)



## Zedstar (Jan 11, 2015)

Whilst in Birmingham for other explores i remembered about this one, after a quick call to the manager we were in.....
Beautiful place this is and a massive shame the council have other plans for it....
Recently found out that the manager has now been told to let no one else in to take photos 

History..... instead of shamelessly copying wikipedia here is the link to the page instead
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_Library_and_Baths,_Balsall_Heath 

Anyway on with the shots....


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 11, 2015)

OMG!! 

That's a stunning building and a real shame it's been left like that. I bet the place was bustling in it's hayday! Great pics and fantastic location!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 11, 2015)

FANTASTIC. Best photos ive seen of the place, and I love the style of processing.


----------



## Chopper (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow. What an incredible place. Great pics too


----------



## krela (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 11, 2015)

One place i have missed and would love to see.cracking photos as always.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 11, 2015)

I live this place!! Crackin pics mate


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 11, 2015)

Your photos are spot on there


----------



## Hullbadger (Jan 12, 2015)

WOW!!! amazing set of pics mate, really captured the feel of the place, i always prefer to get in touch with the appropriate people if access isn't possible too, good work.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 12, 2015)

That is stunning! 
Thanks for sharing your amazing photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 12, 2015)

Beautiful architecture and stunning stained glass,superb images thanks for sharing.


----------



## paymaster (Jan 12, 2015)

What is the purpose of those barrier like doors on wheels in your second last photo?


----------



## Zedstar (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for the great comments


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 17, 2015)

Stunning in all ways, cheers


----------



## BritishBeef (Jan 20, 2015)

paymaster said:


> What is the purpose of those barrier like doors on wheels in your second last photo?



I wondered that too and so did a Google image search on another photo of those doors. Steam heated drier racks apparently and possibly the only surviving ones in a swimming baths in the UK.

I guess they were to dry loads of towels after people used all the slipper baths.


----------



## BritishBeef (Jan 20, 2015)

Amazing shots and place BTW


----------

